# Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden



## Rayza (28. September 2011)

*Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

ruyven_macaran:
"Anm.:
 Es gibt sehr viel über die Türkei zu sagen. Wenn ihr das ausdiskutieren wollt, schlage ich einen extra Thread vor."

Gesagt, getan.

Nun, wie ihr es aus der Überschrift herausnehmen könnt, würde ich hier gerne mit euch über den Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden sprechen.

Erstmal ein kleiner Auszug über Kurden (Wikipedia)

"Kurden (kurdisch Kurd کورد) sind ein Volk im Nahen Osten, dessen Hauptsiedlungsgebiet als „Kurdistan“ bezeichnet wird. Die kurdische Sprache gehört zu den Indogermanischen Sprachen und zwar zum nordwestlichen Zweig der Iranischen Sprachen (gelegentlich auch als iranoarische Sprachen bezeichnet). Die Kurden bilden bedeutende autochthone ethnische Minderheiten in der Türkei, im Irak, Iran und in Syrien."

Ich bin selber Kurde und würde hier gerne sachlich diskutieren, da das sowohl mit kurdischen als auch mit meinen türkischen Freunden unmöglich ist. Hier können natürlich auch andere mitdiskutieren!  

Wie kam es eigentlich dazu (falls falsch, bitte korrigieren)
Nachdem, was ich gelesen habe wurden die Kurden schon jahrhundertelang gefoltert und vertrieben. Im türkischen Unhabhängigkeitskrieg kämpfte die Türkei mit den Kurden Seite an Seite. Der Vertrag von Lausanne wurde dann wohl nicht mehr anerkannt und die Kurden galten auch nicht mehr als eine ethnische Minderheit. Aufstände wurden dann vom türkischen Militär niedergeschlagen und seit ca. 25 Jahren kämpfen sie heute noch. Die kurdische Sprache etc. wurde damals schon verboten, aber das hat man schon lange aufgehoben. Ich weiß nicht wie die Kurden heute dort leben, da ich eigentlich nie in die Türkei fliege etc. - höre aber immer wieder (die letzten Wochen) das es schon wieder Aufstände gibt. 

Ich halte die vorgehensweise beider Seiten als fragwürdig. Wieso unterstützt die Türkei Palästina währrend sie die Kurden unterdrücken??
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, das die Türkei doch grad die Kurden provoziert (Verbot der Sprache, kein Eintritt ins Parlament was ja nun zurückgenommen wurde)



PS: Bin noch recht jung, habe mich erst vor kurzem mit dem Thema befasst, also bitte nicht flamen etc. Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Es wäre schön, wenn du ein paar Links präsentieren könntest, wo interessierte User etwas über das Thema nachlesen könnten.
Bitte möglichst seriöse Links, keine, die nur eine Seite darstellen.


----------



## Rayza (28. September 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Mach ich. Ich denke, ich kann Wiki als Quelle nehmen.

Kurden in der Türkei:
Kurden in der Türkei

Kurdistan:
Kurdistan

Aktuelle Situation der Kurden in der Türkei (auch wenn von 2010):
http://www.unhcr.org/refworld/pdfid/4db957f02.pdf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ein paar Hintergründe würden dem Thema sicherlich nicht schaden, und wie schon erwähnt würde was von beiden Seiten nicht schaden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Solange die Türken die Kurden( und Christen)  
  unterdrücken, haben Sie jedenfalls nichts  in der EU verloren.


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Solange die Türken die Kurden( und Christen)
> unterdrücken, haben Sie jedenfalls nichts  in der EU verloren.


 
Warum sollte die Türkei auch der EU beitreten ?..
Das Land kommt viel besser alleine zurecht & in der EU hat man zurzeit eh nur Probleme.

Das Wirtschaftswachstum betrug im Jahr 2010 ganze 9% !..


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Solange die Türken die Kurden( und Christen)
> unterdrücken, haben Sie jedenfalls nichts  in der EU verloren.


 
Was will man überhaupt mit Religion? Christen, Juden, Moslems egal was man nimmt, ist eh alles das gleiche! Ich bin Atheist und kann jeden Konflikt zwischen Religionen nicht verstehen und nach voll ziehen! 

Es ist doch egal wer wo her kommt. Ist man "Kurde" oder sonst was ist doch egal. Haben die "Kurden" ein eigenes Land? Nein haben die nicht. Wo kommen die her? Türker, also sind es Türken wie alle andere auch. Währe das gleiche, wenn ich jetzt sagen würde ich bin kein Deutscher, ich bin Friese, weil ich in Friesland geboren worden bin. Einfach nur Bescheuert.

Für mich alles Unebgreiflich warum man überhaupt wegen sowas einen Konflikt anfangen muss! Vor allem wir leben alle auf der gleichen Kugel, die den Bach runter geht, im Universum.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Türkei auch der EU beitreten ?..
> Das Land kommt viel besser alleine zurecht & in der EU hat man zurzeit eh nur Probleme.
> 
> Das Wirtschaftswachstum betrug im Jahr 2010 ganze 9% !..



 Die Türken wollen doch beitreten.
Siehste hier: Türkei hält an EU-Beitritt fest - Nachrichten Print - WELT KOMPAKT - Politik - WELT ONLINE




Und warum, die EU verteilt ja jedes Jahr Gelder. EU Subventionen die mehrere Mrd. Euro betragen. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, da will die Türkei auch was von haben.  
 Um z.b ihre marode Infrastruktur herzustellen (Straßen, Schienen- und Wasserwege,Energie, Wasser, Kommunikationsnetze ).
 Selbst bei der Landwirtschaft hängt die Türkei bestimmt 60 Jahre (wenn sogar nicht mehr) hinterher.
 Und wenns die Türkei so gut geht,warum wandern dann so viele aus!?
@*Jan565
Genau stimme dir voll zu. Und Ich bin auch *Atheist


----------



## Woohoo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



> Das Wirtschaftswachstum betrug im Jahr 2010 ganze 9% !..



Wenn die Wirtschaft von einer maroden Basis aus startet kein Wunder.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Schmeißen wir die Griechen aus der EU und nehmen stattdessen die Türken auf - bei denen funktioniert die Wirtschaft wenigstens um einiges besser...


----------



## Icejester (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Wer weiß, wie lange das noch so ist...


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wie lange das noch so ist...


 Stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## Re4dt (17. Oktober 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte die Türkei auch der EU beitreten ?..
> Das Land kommt viel besser alleine zurecht & in der EU hat man zurzeit eh nur Probleme.
> 
> Das Wirtschaftswachstum betrug im Jahr 2010 ganze 9% !..


/SIGN! 
Im Moment sind sie sogar dabei ins Automobilgeschäft einzusteigen. Naja davon erhoff ich nicht viel aber ansonsten boomt die Wirtschaft.


			
				Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Um z.b ihre marode Infrastruktur herzustellen (Straßen, Schienen- und Wasserwege,Energie, Wasser, Kommunikationsnetze ).
> Selbst bei der Landwirtschaft hängt die Türkei bestimmt 60 Jahre (wenn sogar nicht mehr) hinterher.
> Und wenns die Türkei so gut geht,warum wandern dann so viele aus!?


SELTEN so einen mist Gelesen. 
Wann warst du letztens in der Türkei denn? Warst du überhaupt dort ? 
Meine Eltern stammen aus der Türkei und wir gehen jedes Jahr dort hin. Nein wir besuchen nicht die Feriengebiete. Die Türkei ist ein sehr modernes Land geworden! Vll magst du recht haben früher waren Straßen etc echt mies heute sieht dies anders aus. Der Wirtschaft geht's super!
Quelle bitte es wandern mehr aus?! 
Aus Deutschland wandern die meisten wieder zurück in die Türkei..... 



@B2T

Nun das Thema mit den Kurden ist eine Sache für sich. 
Inzwischen haben sie eine eigene Partei die "BDP" mit einen recht "hohen" Anteil an stimmen sogar. An bestimmten Schulen gibt's zudem auch kurdisch Unterricht. Das Problem sind nicht die Kurden sondern die Terrorgruppe PKK die es der Türkei zu schaffen macht....


----------



## Icejester (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Moment. Vielleicht sollten wir sie doch in die EU aufnehmen. Immerhin haben sie da eine Stadt namens Batman. Vielleicht kann uns das ja retten.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ich würd die EU eher wieder auf die EGKS-Länder schrumpfen, die warn wirtschaftlich alle etwa auf dem selben Level un das hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



> Das Problem sind nicht die Kurden sondern die Terrorgruppe PKK die es der Türkei zu schaffen macht....


Und gerade solche Splittergruppen werden dann gerne auf eine bestimmte Volksgruppe übertragen


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

So ist es. Jeder "Kurde" in der Türkei hat im Grunde die gleichen Rechte wie alle anderen auch. Jedoch wird es von den meisten so interpretiert wie wenn jeder Kurde ein Anhänger der PKK wäre die zudem international als Terrorgruppe eingestuft wird.
Inzwischen gibt's Städte wo der Anteil an Kurden fast bei 90% liegt z.B Diyarbakir oder Van. Fakt ist das es vereinzelt zu Konflikten in der Politik zwischen Türken und kurden kommt und manchmal in Großstädten zu Ausschreitungen. Das liegt daran das wiederum vereinzelte PKK Anhänger dagegen sind wenn das Militär gegen diese vorgeht. 
Jeden Monat bzw jede Woche fast seh ich es in den türkischen Medien werden anschläge auf Polizisten verübt wo meist junge sterben. Oder es fallen viele Soldaten in den Krisengebieten.....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ja er hat die gleichen Rechte solange er sich anpaßt. Da ist irgendwas verkehrt


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

So war das nicht gemeint. Natürlich haben diese genau Rechte in der Türkei. Das im Grunde bezog sich darauf das es früher eben nicht so war.

Edit: Gute Nacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Das Problem in der Türkei ist aber, dass das Militär sehr viel Macht hat. Anders als z.B. bei uns wird das Militär im Inland eingesetzt und das müsste abgeschafft werden. Für Inlandskonflikte ist die Polizei zuständig, es ist ihr Job für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen.
Und da sind wir dann auch bei dem nächsten Problem: Dem Rechtsstaat. Da hat die Türkei noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Icejester (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Re4dt schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. Natürlich haben diese genau die selben rechte wie auch Christen usw. in der Türkei. Das im Grunde bezog sich darauf das es früher eben nicht so war.



 Ja. Dieselben Rechte wie Christen in der Türkei zu haben, ist natürlich ziemlich geil. Damit rangiert man rechtemäßig natürlich ziemlich an der Spitze.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem in der Türkei ist aber, dass das Militär sehr viel Macht hat. Anders als z.B. bei uns wird das Militär im Inland eingesetzt und das müsste abgeschafft werden. Für Inlandskonflikte ist die Polizei zuständig, es ist ihr Job für Recht und Ordnung zu sorgen.
> Und da sind wir dann auch bei dem nächsten Problem: Dem Rechtsstaat. Da hat die Türkei noch Nachholbedarf.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß es in der Türkei ausgerechnet das Militär ist, das Rechtsstaatlichkeit und vor allem auch weltliche Orientierung des Staates aufrecht erhält. Das türkische Militär ist für das ganze Land ein großer Stabilitätsfaktor und sein Einsatz im Innern ist extrem wichtig.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Die Türkei soll ein modernes Land sein,dass ist ein guter Witz.   
Und warum wandern die Türken wieder zurück ist auch ganz leicht zu erklären. Hier machen Sie Geld und wandern wieder zurück weil die Türkei einfach ein billigeres Leben bittet
Hier noch ein Link was die Christen betrifft: http://www.huyodo.de/index.php?area=1&p=news&newsid=559


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Icejester schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß es in der Türkei ausgerechnet das Militär ist, das Rechtsstaatlichkeit und vor allem auch weltliche Orientierung des Staates aufrecht erhält. Das türkische Militär ist für das ganze Land ein großer Stabilitätsfaktor und sein Einsatz im Innern ist extrem wichtig.


 
Das ist lange her.
Damals mit Atatürk gekommen, er wollte verhindern, dass ein Staatspräsident zu viel Macht auf sich vereint, daher ist das Militär nicht ihm unterstellt sondern dem Militärrat.
Aber Erdogan hat das inzwischen alles schon längst entsorgt und mehrere hohe Offiziere wegen Verschwörung verhaften lassen (frag mich nicht, ob es eine Verhandlung und ein rechtmäßiges Urteil gab).
Fakt ist heute, dass Erdogan die Kontrolle über das Militär hat, denn er hat Schlüsselposition mit seinen Vertrauten (Vetternwirtschaft?) besetzt.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würd die EU eher wieder auf die EGKS-Länder schrumpfen, die warn wirtschaftlich alle etwa auf dem selben Level un das hat gut funktioniert.



das währe mal nen vorschlag ....wobei es besser währe die EU gegen was "vernünftiges" zu ersetzen (z.B. mit mehrheitsvotum - ich meine eine staatengemeinschaft, in der ein einziger (und wenn es der kleinste ist!) staat alles blockieren kann ist IMHO einfach nur großer SCHEI.SS - noch dazu wenn ein mitglied dieser gemeinschaft bevorzugt behandelt wird (die briten mit ihrem "margreth-thatcher-briten-rabatt" auf alle abgaben die sie an die EU bezahlen....*kopfschüttel*.....und noch besser: eine gemeinschaft die bescheissende mitglieder nicht sofort bestraft (griechen!) wenn diese betrügen, sondern diese noch "belohnt" (imho sollte man diese faulen säcke ausschließen...sollen sie doch ihre politiker - die so nen betrug möglich gemacht haben bzw. selbst begangen haben und es nicht hinbekommen STEUERN ein zu ziehen die dem staat geschuldet werden - lynchen und danach aus der "asche" sich neu erfinden bzw. sich sanieren, danach können sie ja wieder an kommen!)



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja er hat die gleichen Rechte solange er sich anpaßt. Da ist irgendwas verkehrt


 
warum nicht? - wenn ich in den iran, den irak oder nach afghanistan fahre dann wollen die auch das ich mich anpasse (es heißt nicht: lege deine identität ab sondern nur das drauf geachtet wird das man bestimmte dinge net gemacht werden - die aber auch alle anderen net machen dürfen!)



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Dieselben Rechte wie Christen in der Türkei zu haben, ist natürlich ziemlich geil. Damit rangiert man rechtemäßig natürlich ziemlich an der Spitze.
> 
> 
> 
> Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß es in der Türkei ausgerechnet das Militär ist, das Rechtsstaatlichkeit und vor allem auch weltliche Orientierung des Staates aufrecht erhält. Das türkische Militär ist für das ganze Land ein großer Stabilitätsfaktor und sein Einsatz im Innern ist extrem wichtig.


 
ist leider nimmer so....dieser erdogan ist da nen ganz linker schurke

noch dazu wird in der türkei immer noch gefoltert und auch das rechtssystem ist schlimm (von den bedingungen unter denen gefangene da unten hausen müssen gar nicht zu sprechen!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Rayza (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ich bin fast jedes Jahr in der Türkei (wegen meiner Familie die dort lebt) und ich kann sagen, dass ich dort eigl. rein garnichts "modern" ist.  In Izmit, Izmir und Istanbul z.B. ist es total heruntergekommen. Mein Vater meint, vor 20 Jahren war es dort noch anders. Das einzig schöne mMn sind die Bergen etc. Wobei man auch mittlerweile da schon anfängt Häuser zu bauen, echt traurig

@Re4dt: 
In Diyarbakir, Van, Dersim etc. leben auch seit Jahrzehnten Kurden, ist doch klar das der Anteil der dort lebenden Kurden hoch ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Rayza schrieb:


> In Izmit, Izmir und Istanbul z.B. ist es total heruntergekommen.


 
Und woran liegt das?


----------



## Rayza (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ich weiß es selber nicht genau, aber mein Vater, der dort vor 20 Jahren ca. dort stationiert war, meint das viele Leute aus den Dörfern in die Größstädte gezogen sind, um Arbeit zu finden(vergeblich). Istanbul z.B. ist extremst voll. Ob es nun passt oder nicht, Häuser werden nacheinander gebaut, wie ich erwähnt habe auch auf den Bergen und es staut sich aufeinander auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Das ist immer so in 2. Welt Länder, die Leute versuchen ihr Glück in der Großstadt, denn auf dem Land gibts keine Jobs.
Schau dir Mexiko City an, Rio de Janeiro oder Sao Paulo, Mumbai ist auch so ein Ort.


----------



## Icejester (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Den Leuten kann man es wohl kaum verübeln. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, ist es in Deutschland doch nicht wesentlich anders. Schau Dir nur mal Immobilienpreisentwicklungen auf dem Land und in der Stadt an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Das sind ja nur Mietpreise oder so, aber bei uns gibts keine billig Siedlungen um die großen Städte, wie in anderen Teilen der Welt.
Außerdem sind die Mieten auch auf dem Land sehr hoch.
Schon komisch... die Reallöhne sind seit Jahren praktisch nicht gestiegen, die Mieten steigen ständig. Energiekosten sowieso.

Langfristig gesehen wird es bei und aber kaum anders sein als z.B. in Sao Paulo.
Vor allem der Osten ist schon im Koma und auch in Schleswig Holstein hast du Gegenden, wo es kaum noch Jobs gibt (ich meine nicht den Dienstleister im Frisörladen sondern gute Mittelständler).


----------



## Icejester (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ja. Das ist das alte Problem des Arbeitnehmers. Der kann seinen Lohn nicht einfach erhöhen, der Kaufmann oder Vermieter kann seine Preise allerdings zügig an gestiegene Kosten anpassen. Gut, bei den Mieten gibt's da Grenzen.

Allerdings finde ich, daß die Mietunterschiede zwischen Stadt und Land schon sehr groß sind. Wenigstens hier in der Gegend ist das so. Aber vielleicht sind hier die Städte auch nur deutlich teurer als bspw. in S-H.

Wobei ich auch erstaunt bin, daß es so krass ist. Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, daß wesentlich mehr Menschen auf dem Land leben wollen. Denn das hat ja auch ganz unbestreitbare Vorzüge. Aber wahrscheinlich hängt das auch mit der niedrigen Geburtenrate zusammen. Es zieht halt so gut wie niemand mehr aufs Land, weil er eine schöne und friedliche Umgebung für die Kinder will, wenn keiner Kinder kriegt. Den längeren Weg zur Arbeit würde wohl so gut wie jeder in Kauf nehmen. Das kann kaum ein Grund sein. Ich kenne genug Menschen, die jeden Tag über 100km für die einfache Strecke pendeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Nun ja, es geht halt um die Jobs und wenn du dir den Einzugsbereich Hamburg anguckst, der geht bis Bad Bramstedt hoch (Schleswig Holsten), das sind rund 60km von Hamburg entfernt, aber trotzdem sehr hohe Mieten. In Kiel ist es ähnlich, der Einzugsbereich ist bis 40km groß, dementsprechend hast du hohe Mieten.
Hinter Bad Bramstedt kommt dann schon Neumünster, das ist ebenso ein großer Einzugsbereich, Itzehoe auch, Lübeck sowieso.
Zwischen Hamburg und Lübeck hast du durchweg recht hohe Mieten. Erst wenn du richtig Heide und nördlicher gehst, wird es billiger, aber da sagen sich Job technisch auch Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht.
Erst Richtung Dänemark wird es dann wieder teurer, denn viele arbeiten schon in Dänemark und wohnen halt an der Grenze.

Außerdem fährst du auch so weite Strecken nicht mehr, du ziehst lieber näher an den Job heran, denn 2 Stunden im Auto sitzen um zu Arbeit zu kommen sind die 2 Stunden, die du auch zu Hause bei der Familie verbringen kannst. Da zahlst du dann lieber etwas mehr Miete und das ist eben bekannt.


----------



## Icejester (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Okay. Ich habe jetzt rein aus Interesse mal geguckt, was Mietwohnungen in Bad Bramstedt bei immobilienscout24.de kosten. Allerdings sind die ziemlich billig. 50 bis 60 m² für € 280 bis € 485 pro Monat ist doch quasi geschenkt. Irgendwie paßt das nicht so ganz zu dem, was Du da geschrieben hast.
Und selbst in Kiel finde ich massenweise Wohnungen, die weniger als € 10,- / m² kalt kosten...  Gut, in Hamburg ginge das wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht, bzw. nur in Stadteilen, in denen man wirklich nicht leben will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Und was sind das für Wohnungen?
Alt, schlecht isoliert, du bezahlt dann sehr hohe Heizkosten.
Die Wohnungen, von denen ich rede, sind nicht älter als 15 Jahre. Z.B. Neubaugebiet Südstadt, 13€ pro m² ist Standard. Natürlich ohne Nebenkosten.

Aber egal, Mietpreise sind nicht das Thema. Interessant ist doch eher, dass Erdogan meint, dass die Türkei ohne Hilfe mit dem Erdbeben klar kommt.
Ich musste nicht, dass die Türkei über Spezialisten verfügt.


----------



## Icejester (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Sehen auf den ersten Blick auf den Bildern ganz anständig aus. Kann natürlich sein, daß die im letzten Asi-Viertel liegen. 

Und was die Heizkosten betrifft: Falls das mit der Klimaerwärmung stimmt, können die einem doch egal sein. Die werden dann ja eh jedes Jahr weniger. 

Ich dachte, die Türkei hätte gestern oder vorgestern noch um Hilfe oder Spenden gebeten? Aber dann kam das vielleicht nicht offiziell vom Staat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Die Klimaerwärmung kommt schon, keine Sorge. 
Nur wer denkt, dass wir in Deutschland subtropisches Klima haben werden, irrt gewaltig. 

Gerade in den Nachrichten kam, dass das Land das ohne Hilfe bewältigen wird.
Bösen Zungen behaupten, dass sie deswegen keine Hilfe brauchen, weil das Beben nah an der Iranischen Grenze war.
Lustig ist, dass es keinerlei Meldungen aus dem Iran zum Beben gibt.


----------



## Icejester (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Stimmt eigentlich. Aber ich habe gerade mal bei Google Maps geguckt, und im Iran nahe der türkischen Grenze ist fast nichts außer Gebirge. Alle Welt kann da möglicherweise gar nicht kaputtgehen. Und bei Focus Online steht, daß "Ausläufer" des Bebens auch im Iran und in Armenien zu spüren waren. Das klingt auch nicht nach großer Verwüstung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Na ja, so stark war das Beben auch wieder nicht und hätte man dort etwas besser gebaut, wären auch nicht so viele Gebäude eingestürzt, aber wie immer wird überall gespart und beim Bau ist es besonders einfach.
Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht die wirtschaftliche Lage des Erdbebengebietes kenne, keine Ahnung, was da so produziert wird.


----------



## Icejester (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Das ist Ostanatolien. Meines Wissens ist das Grenzgebiet zum Iran und Irak eher Bürgerkriegsgebiet als Wachstumsmotor. Und ich glaube nicht, daß die Leute da aus Geiz an ihren Häusern gespart haben. Ich nehme eher an, sie konnten/können sich mehr einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ja, schon klar, deswegen auch mein Spruch, dass Erdogan auch keine Hilfe braucht, sind ja "Kurden" und keine "Landsleute". 
Trotzdem kann man Häuser stabiler bauen, ist ja nicht erst seit Gestern bekannt, dass an der Ecke Kontinentalplatten aufeinander treffen.
Aber offensichtlich ist ein Menschenleben dort nicht so viel wert.


----------



## Icejester (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das so sehen kann. Natürlich kann man stabiler bauen. Aber was, wenn man das Geld dafür einfach nicht hat? Es ist doch auch da sicher nicht so, als wollten Menschen unbedingt in Häusern leben, die schnell einstürzen. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß den Menschen dort ihre Angehörigen nicht genauso lieb und teuer sind wie überall sonst auf der Welt. Der Grund ist mit Sicherheit einzig und allein darin zu suchen, daß stabilere Häuser automatisch auch teurer sind. Und man muß notgedrungen Abstriche machen, wenn das Geld für mehr nicht reicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Nicht jeder baut dort sein eigenes Haus, da werden auch einige durch staatliche Hilfe gebaut, eben damit die Leute keinen "Stress" machen sondern in ihren Wohnungen bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur Mietpreise oder so, aber bei uns gibts keine billig Siedlungen um die großen Städte, wie in anderen Teilen der Welt.



Was aber weniger was mit fehlendem Interesse, als mit dem deutschen Bau- und Grundrecht zu tun hat. Imho ist es zwar noch immer viel zu billig, "im Grünen" zu bauen, bis nichts grünes mehr da ist, aber die Unterschicht kann sich Eigenbauten in Randgebieten definitiv nicht erlauben.
Grundsätzlich aber muss man gucken, welche Zeiträume man sich vergleicht. Viele 2. Weltstaaten haben in einigen Landesteilen erst seit wenigen Jahrzehnten so etwas wie flächendeckende Industrialisierung (und fast immer gibt es Landesteile, in denen die Landwirtschaft noch gar nicht mechanisiert ist), d.h. die Antriebskräfte hinter den dortigen Wanderungsbewegungen entsprechen denen, die in Deutschland im 19. Jhd. angesagt waren. Da wurden hier auch Billigviertel hochgezogen.




> Außerdem sind die Mieten auch auf dem Land sehr hoch.



Hängt stark davon ab, wo du hin willst. Die Mieten im Einzugsbereich der Städte sind hoch, ja. Das ist aber letztlich kein Gegensatz, denn Landflucht führt ja eben in diesen Einzugsbereich (der, dank Lebensstandard und Infrastruktur in Deutschland, eben einige km über die Stadtgrenze hinausgeht). Wenn du dich außerhalb der Einzugsbereiche bewegst, sinken die Mieten massiv bzw. wenn du bereit bist, die Sanierung selbst zu tragen, kriegst du das Haus um die Mietwohnung drum rum gleich noch dazu geschenkt 




Icejester schrieb:


> Den längeren Weg zur Arbeit würde wohl so gut wie jeder in Kauf nehmen. Das kann kaum ein Grund sein. Ich kenne genug Menschen, die jeden Tag über 100km für die einfache Strecke pendeln.


 
Vielleicht eine Frage des Bekanntenkreises. Ich für meinen Teil kenne niemanden dieser Art und vertrete für mich persönlich die Einstellung, dass Pendeln genauso "toll" ist, wie arbeiten. D.h. die Gleichung aus Miete, Pendelkosten, Pendelzeit, Arbeitszeit und Arbeitslohn muss unterm Strich möglichst viel "Euro pro Stunde übrig" ergeben - und soooo viel Miete muss man erstmal einsparen können, dass sich das rechnet. Lebensbedingungen wären natürlich ein anderes Thema, aber, von Kindern ganz abgesehen, ist das zweischneidig. Mehr Natur ist toll, weniger/keine Freizeitangebote, fehlender Nahverkehr, eingeschränkte Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, reduzierte potentielle Sozialkontakte, ggf. sozialer Druck aufm Dorf/fehlende Annonymität,....... sind die Kehrseite.
Ich kenne jedenfalls genug Leute, die die Stadt dem Land vorziehen - ganz unabhängig von den Kosten vor Ort.




Icejester schrieb:


> Sehen auf den ersten Blick auf den Bildern ganz anständig aus. Kann natürlich sein, daß die im letzten Asi-Viertel liegen.



Die wirklich billigen werden meist in Gaarden oder Mettenhof liegen... (von Assis mal abgesehen: Die Verkehrsanbindung ist merklich schlechter - und aufm Land lebst du trotzdem nicht) . Da kannst du selbst bei normal großen Wohnungen (> 100m² hat ja z.T. eh traumhafte m²-Preise) auf <5 €/m² kommen - aber davon sind dann nochmal 2 m² extra. Das Klo im Treppenhaus 
Davon abgesehen ist Kiel sicherlich die Landeshaupt""stadt"" mit den niedrigsten Mieten, aber "billig" hängt dann doch von der Perspektive ab. Ein ordentlich sanierter Alt- oder ein Neubau gehen schon gut ins Geld, insbesondere auch bei den mittelgroßen Zweiraumwohnungen (studentenreiche Stadt).



> Und was die Heizkosten betrifft: Falls das mit der Klimaerwärmung stimmt, können die einem doch egal sein. Die werden dann ja eh jedes Jahr weniger.



Jeder, der schon mal einen Winter in einem nicht-isolierten Altbau in Kiel (oder vermutlich auch anderen Städten direkt an der Küste) verbracht hat, wird anderer Meinung sein. Ich habs auch nicht so recht geglaubt, zumal ich aus Frankfurt nominell kältere Winter und ebenfalls unisolierte Häuser kenne. Aber wenn man feststellt, dass die kalte Luft spürbar vom Fensterbrett fließt und dass man an Raumtemperatur&Heizung abschätzen kann, ob das Haus von außen trocken ist, oder ob es geregnet hat, dann bekommen Begriffe wie "Windchill" und "Verdunstungskälte" auf einmal greifbare Dimensionen.




Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist Ostanatolien. Meines Wissens ist das Grenzgebiet zum Iran und Irak eher Bürgerkriegsgebiet als Wachstumsmotor. Und ich glaube nicht, daß die Leute da aus Geiz an ihren Häusern gespart haben. Ich nehme eher an, sie konnten/können sich mehr einfach nicht leisten.


 
Ich würde sogar von erheblichen Anteilen an Eigenbauten ausgehen. Und die wenigsten dürften sich auf erdbebensicheres Bauen verstehen.


----------



## Icejester (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Frage des Bekanntenkreises. Ich für meinen Teil kenne niemanden dieser Art und vertrete für mich persönlich die Einstellung, dass Pendeln genauso "toll" ist, wie arbeiten. D.h. die Gleichung aus Miete, Pendelkosten, Pendelzeit, Arbeitszeit und Arbeitslohn muss unterm Strich möglichst viel "Euro pro Stunde übrig" ergeben - und soooo viel Miete muss man erstmal einsparen können, dass sich das rechnet.



Ich weiß nicht. Ich hatte noch nie einen wirklich langen täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, aber wenn ich was länger zum Auswärtstermin fahren muß, finde ich das immer total entspannend. Solange man im Auto sitzt, ist man der Welt ja noch entrückt, kann seinen eigenen Gedanken nachhängen, allmählich wach werden und schön im Warmen sitzen. Nee, ganz ehrlich, ob ich jetzt im Auto oder daheim sitze, ist mir total egal. Für mich ist beides Freizeit! 

Allerdings habe ich auch einen Bekannten, der jeden Tag mit dem Zug von Bonn nach Essen und zurück fährt. Da hätte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr... aber der findet das ganz okay. Obwohl es im IC/E natürlich noch ganz erträglich ist. Aber schön ist anders...



> Lebensbedingungen wären natürlich ein anderes Thema, aber, von Kindern ganz abgesehen, ist das zweischneidig. Mehr Natur ist toll, weniger/keine Freizeitangebote, fehlender Nahverkehr, eingeschränkte Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, reduzierte potentielle Sozialkontakte, ggf. sozialer Druck aufm Dorf/fehlende Annonymität,....... sind die Kehrseite.
> Ich kenne jedenfalls genug Leute, die die Stadt dem Land vorziehen - ganz unabhängig von den Kosten vor Ort.


Die meisten Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ziehen die Stadt vor. Aber mein Bekanntenkreis ist ja nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Und umso älter man wird, desto langweiliger wird man auch. Und was will man mit Freizeitangeboten, die man schon nicht nutzt, obwohl sie direkt vor der eigenen Nase ablaufen? Von mir aus kann Bonn 98% aller Freizeitangebote streichen. Ich würd's garantiert nicht merken.



> Jeder, der schon mal einen Winter in einem nicht-isolierten Altbau in Kiel (oder vermutlich auch anderen Städten direkt an der Küste) verbracht hat, wird anderer Meinung sein. Ich habs auch nicht so recht geglaubt, zumal ich aus Frankfurt nominell kältere Winter und ebenfalls unisolierte Häuser kenne. Aber wenn man feststellt, dass die kalte Luft spürbar vom Fensterbrett fließt und dass man an Raumtemperatur&Heizung abschätzen kann, ob das Haus von außen trocken ist, oder ob es geregnet hat, dann bekommen Begriffe wie "Windchill" und "Verdunstungskälte" auf einmal greifbare Dimensionen.


 Warum willst Du eigentlich das Haus direkt an der Küste haben? Ich weiß genau was Du meinst! In exakt so einem Schätzchen wohne ich. Nur eben nicht an der Küste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Vernünftige Bauweise ist immer wichtig, gerade heute in Zeiten von steigenden Energiekosten.
Bei mir ist totale Isolierung, Dreifachverglasung und Photovoltaik Standard, schade, dass man darauf nicht mehr Wert legt. Aber die Regierung streicht lieber die Zuschütze (Subventionen ) für regenerative Energien und wirft es der Atomlobby in de Hals.
Ich will nicht wissen, nach welchem Standard die Häuser im Erdbebengebiet gebaut sind, aber sicher würde man dafür bei uns keine Genehmigung bekommen.


----------



## Icejester (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vernünftige Bauweise ist immer wichtig, gerade heute in Zeiten von steigenden Energiekosten.
> Bei mir ist totale Isolierung, Dreifachverglasung und Photovoltaik Standard, schade, dass man darauf nicht mehr Wert legt.



Das ist schön für Dich. Nützt aber in einem Gebäude, das im ausgehenden 19. Jahrhundert gebaut wurde, herzlich wenig.



> Aber die Regierung streicht lieber die Zuschütze (Subventionen ) für regenerative Energien und wirft es der Atomlobby in de Hals.



Tja. Die Solarförderung ist natürlich eine feine Sache für die, die davon profitieren. Im Endeffekt ist sie aber nur krasse Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Sicher, ich verdiene durch die Vermittung und Finanzierung solcher Anlagen auch Geld, aber ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen habe ich dabei nichtsdestotrotz, weil ich weiß, daß es gesamtwirtschaftlich falsch ist. Für den Einzelnen ist es natürlich gut, und dem bin ich ja verpflichtet, aber es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack.



> Ich will nicht wissen, nach welchem Standard die Häuser im Erdbebengebiet gebaut sind, aber sicher würde man dafür bei uns keine Genehmigung bekommen.


 
Glaube ich auch nicht. Aber im internationelen Vergleich würde man wahrscheinlich für sehr viele Gebäude auf der ganzen Welt in Deutschland keine Genehmigung bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist schön für Dich. Nützt aber in einem Gebäude, das im ausgehenden 19. Jahrhundert gebaut wurde, herzlich wenig.



Alte Gebäude kann man sanieren.



Icejester schrieb:


> Tja. Die Solarförderung ist natürlich eine feine Sache für die, die davon profitieren. Im Endeffekt ist sie aber nur krasse Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Sicher, ich verdiene durch die Vermittung und Finanzierung solcher Anlagen auch Geld, aber ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen habe ich dabei nichtsdestotrotz, weil ich weiß, daß es gesamtwirtschaftlich falsch ist. Für den Einzelnen ist es natürlich gut, und dem bin ich ja verpflichtet, aber es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack.



Tja, wenn aber der normaler Nutzer dadurch bestraft wird, dass er einen höheren Grundbetrag vom Energieversorger aufgedrückt bekommt, wenn er weniger Strom braucht, kann auch hier etwas nicht stimmen. Der, der wenig verbraucht, sollte dadurch belohnt werden, dass er weniger Grundbetrag hat und der Verschwender muss mehr bezahlen.

Subventionen sind immer schlecht, aber ohne Subventionen gäbe es nicht mal den Katalysator im Auto.
Du musst die Industrie antreiben, dass sie was neues entwickelt, du musst den Leuten anreize geben, damit sie eine neue Technologie nutzen. Das muss der Staat regeln, dafür ist er da, sonst kannst du das auch gleich alles abschaffen und gucken was wird, wenn nichts mehr gefördert wird.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe trotzdem weiter Solaranlagen, ich habe dieses Jahr mein Carport damit ausgestattet (der nächste Wagen wird auf jeden Fall entweder Vollelektro oder Hybrid sein) und mein Schwiegervater hat sich ebenfalls schon das Dach zubauen lassen. Die geplante WKA auf der Wiese wird kommen, egal was mich das kosten wird, aktuell siehts nach 300 Riesen aus, können auch schnell 600 werden, weiß ich noch nicht, aber wenn mich das komplett unabhängig macht, habe ich keine Probleme damit auch mal Geld auszugeben.
Sogar Erdwärme ist in meiner Gegend möglich, die Pumpe könnte ich mit einem kleinen WKA mit Strom versorgen oder eben Solaranlagen.
Hab dafür aber nichts gebaut, hatte mich nie informiert.

Aber ich will das nicht ausweiten, es geht ja hier um das Turken/Kurden Problem und nicht um private WKAs oder Solarförderung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Icejester schrieb:


> Warum willst Du eigentlich das Haus direkt an der Küste haben?


 
Ich will einen Job direkt an der Küste haben (idealerweise aber eine mit 20 K mehr), das ist in München schwieriger als in Kiel 


Und jetzt mal bitte so langsam aber sicher zurück zur Türkei und den Kurden oder zumindest zu deren Bausubstanz und Lebensumfeld.


----------



## Rayza (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*

Jaja die türkische Regierung. Brauchen erst keine Hilfe und bitten Israel um Unterstützung 

Die Stärke des Erdbebens betrug 7,2 und ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken was den ganzen Tag in den Nachrichten läuft. Muss hier anmerken, dass die Berichterstattungen (nicht nur im türkischen TV) unter aller Sau sind. Da drängen die Reporter sich an einen Mann (der 4 Kinder und Frau verloren hat) und spielen da den Gutmenschen. 

zu den wohnungen: die sind nicht nur in Van so schlecht gebaut, sondern fast überall. auch in Istanbul etc an den Neubaugebieten.


----------



## skdiggy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konflikt zwischen Türken und Kurden*



Rayza schrieb:


> zu den wohnungen: die sind nicht nur in Van so schlecht gebaut, sondern fast überall. auch in Istanbul etc an den Neubaugebieten.


 

kann ich bestätigen ,2006 wurde in Kayseri ein Hochhaus fertiggestellt.Sah damals gut aus aber wenn man genau hingeschaut hat hat man gesehen das es nach oben hin schief ist.Vier Jahre später sieht das Hochhaus aus wie ein 30 Jähriges in Deutschland.
In vielen Städten ist es auch so das die Baufirmen ohne genehmigung die Häuser bauen .


----------

